# 92 525i no start and squealing sound.



## brandoncrogers (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a 92 525i non vanos engine that didn't want to turn ovr last night after stoping for 10 minutes. When I'm cranking, and does crank, it has a loud squealing noise coming from the intake manifold. The mil has been on for a while and I've been trying to diag but what I'm wondering is what is this noise and why is it causing it to not start. If anyone has any idea let me know. I feel it is either something in my manifold or a crack or hole in my manifold 

Sent from my Comet using Bimmer


----------

